# منتديات القانون الخاص > فلسفة القانون وتاريخة >  نيرون الرجل الذي أحرق شعبة

## هيثم الفقى

لو كان لكتاب  التاريخ يد لكان مدها ليمحى بها صفحات من الوحشية والقسوة سطرها فيه العديد  من الطغاة والظالمين، فلا يشرف التاريخ إطلاقا بانضمام أشخاص استعملوا  نفوذهم كحكام وأباطرة للدول في تعذيب شعوبهم وإذاقتهم ويلات الظلم والقهر.
وبالنظر إلى  صفحات التاريخ نجد بعضها يقطر دماً وتتصاعد منه أهات وأنين، ومن هذه  الصفحات المؤلمة تطل علينا شخصية نيرون الإمبراطور الروماني الذي لم يدخر  جهداً في تعذيب أبناء شعبه وقتل القريب منه والبعيد، وماذا ننتظر من شخص  قتل أمه ومعلمه؟.


النشأةولد نيرون عام 37م  بأنتيوم والده هو جناوس دوميتيوس أهينوباريوس كان من طبقة النبلاء بروما  أما والدته فهي أجربينا الصغرى حفيدة الإمبراطور أوغسطس، والتي من الممكن  أن يكون نيرون قد ورث عنها ميوله الوحشية.
توفى والده عندما كان  نيرون ما يزال طفلاً صغيراً فقامت والدته بالزواج من الإمبراطور كلوديوس  عام 49م، وبعد زواج أجربينا وكلوديوس قام الأخير بتبني نيرون فجعله كابن له  وأطلق عليه اسم  نيرون كلوديوس دوق جرمانكوس، كما تزوج نيرون من أوكتافيا  ابنة كلوديوس.
نيرون إمبراطوراصعد نيرون إلي عرش  روما وهو في الخامسة عشر من عمره، وبدأ منذ هذه اللحظة سلسلة من الأحداث  المتتابعة فلم يصعد نيرون إلى العرش لأنه يستحقه أو لأنه ابن للإمبراطور  السابق، بل لقد قامت والدته بدس السم لكلوديوس لكي يعتلي أبنها العرش.
كانت السنوات  الأولى التي أعتلى فيها نيرون عرش الإمبراطورية الرومانية سنوات معتدلة  تميزت بالاستقرار النسبي، وقد أرجع البعض هذا نظراً لوجود معلمه " سينيكا"  بجواره يوجهه ويرشده، هذا المعلم الذي اعتنى بالقيم والأخلاق وترويض النفس،  ولكن دوام الحال من المحال فما لبث أن قام نيرون بإتباع أساليب عديدة من  العنف والجور والظلم لأبناء شعبه فقتل وعذب وقهر.

تساقط القتلى تبع صعود نيرون إلى عرش الحكم  تحوله إلى الظلم والقهر، وبدأت معاناة الشعب ولم يقتصر هذا على الشعب فقط  بل امتدت يده لتبطش بأقرب الناس إليه فقتل أمه ومعلمه "سينيكا" كما قتل  زوجته أوكتافيا، وأخاه، وانتقلت يده لتقتل بولس وبطرس الرسولين المسيحيين  زيادة في بطشه وظلمه وطغيانه.
قيل في إحدى الروايات عن قتله  لزوجته أوكتافيا أنه عندما كان يؤدي دوراً في مسرحية وكان يمسك بيده  صولجاناً فسقط من يده، وقامت زوجته بمدح أدائه في المسرحية ولكنها علقت  بقولها " ولكن لو أنك لم تسقط الصولجان" وكانت هذه الجملة هي نهاية  أوكتافيا فبادر نيرون بقتلها، وكانت المسكينة أوكتافيا عبرة لغيرها فلم  يستطع أحد بعدها أن ينتقد أي عمل يقوم به نيرون.    
وعن السبب  الذي دفعه لقتل معلمه قيل أن " سينيكا" كان فيلسوف روماني شهير له شعبيته  بين الشعب وكان المعلم الخاص لنيرون ومستشاره المخلص فعمل على تقويمه وكبح  جماح وحشيته، ولكن ألتف المرابين حول نيرون وتحولت أخلاقه من سيء إلى أسوء،  فأكثر "سينيكا" من توبيخه محاولاً تعديله وتقويمه دون فائدة، وفي النهاية  ضاق نيرون من معلمه ونصائحه المستمرة له، كما أوشى له البعض بضرورة التخلص  من "سينيكا" خاصة لما كان له من تأثير قوي على الشعب الذي كان يلتف حوله  فوجب إسكاته، وبالفعل عقد نيرون العزم على قتله ولما علم "سينيكا" بهذا فضل  أن يقتل نفسه على أن يتم قتله على يد هذا الطاغية.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

حريق روما







جاء انتشار الديانة المسيحية في روما لتكون سبباً أخر في  زيادة ظلم نيرون، خاصة عندما وجد أن كثير من الشعب قد دخل إلى المسيحية،  وجاء التاريخ ليدون واحدة من أبشع الجرائم التي ارتكبت فيه وهي حريق روما  الشهير عام 64م، حيث عمل على زيادة تعذيب الشعب وجاءت أبشع صور طغيانه  لتضيف جريمة جديدة لتلك التي فعلها في حياته حيث قام بإشعال النار في روما  وجلس متفرجاً، متغنياً بأشعار هوميروس ومستعيداً لأحداث طروادة، وانتشرت  النيران في أرجاء روما  واستمرت مندلعة لأكثر من أسبوع حاصدة معها أرواح  البشر من رجال ونساء وأطفال، كما زاد في جوره وطغيانه للمسيحيين ولم يترك  أي وسيلة لتعذيبهم إلا وفعلها.
بعد حريق روما وتصاعد النبرة  الغاضبة الكارهة له سواء من شعبه أو من باقي ملوك أوربا، مشيرة إلى أنه  السبب وراء هذا الحريق الهائل، عمد إلي إيجاد ضحية جديدة ليفتدي بها نفسه  فكان عليه أن يختار ما بين اليهود والمسيحيين، وبما أن اليهود كانوا تحت  حماية بوبياسبينا إحدى زوجات نيرون، فلم يتبق لديه سوى مسيحي روما فألصق  تهمة الحريق بهم، فسفك دمائهم وعمد إلى اضطهادهم، وحشد الشعب من أجل هدف  واحد وهو قتل المسيحيين وتعذيبهم في مشاهد دموية وحشية بشعة.

لكل ظالم نهايةلكل ظالم نهاية  وكثرة الظلم تولد الثورات، فاجتمع العديد من الناس ورجال المملكة على عزل  نيرون، فتم عزله وحكم عليه بالقتل ضرباً بالعصى، وشاءت الأقدار أن اليد  التي امتدت لتقتل وتبطش هي نفس اليد التي تلتف وترتد لصاحبها مرة أخرى  لتقتله، فقد أبى نيرون على نفسه أن يقتل بيد شعبه فقتل نفسه، وقيل في بعض  الروايات أنه أمر كاتم أسراره بقتله، وقيل أيضاً أن الجنود انقضوا عليه  فقطعوه بسيوفهم قطعاً، فكانت وفاته عام 68م. 
 للأمانة العلمية : منقول

----------

